# I love my daddy and my daddy loves me



## Dobermanlover (Apr 18, 2012)

This picture was taken in our camper. She loved to go everywhere we did. She was the best dog ever. Such a sweet heart!


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

Lovely girl.


----------



## Dobermanlover (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you! 
You have a cool looking dog too.



Tainted said:


> Lovely girl.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwwe ... she is beautiful!


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Ohmygosh that second picture is priceless. You can tell you had a really good relationship.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I just love that second photo.


----------



## Dobermanlover (Apr 18, 2012)

yes she was a real lover and a loyal friend. she passed away on March 19 and today is her birthday and she would have been 11.


----------



## Dobermanlover (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you! How many dogs do you have now?


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Dobermanlover said:


> yes she was a real lover and a loyal friend. she passed away on March 19 and today is her birthday and she would have been 11.


Awwwe ... my little Leeo passed away the same day but at 5 - 1/2 years old.  I am so sorry. I know how tough it is ... believe me. I am still crying over mine.


----------



## Dobermanlover (Apr 18, 2012)

How old is your dobie?


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Dobermanlover said:


> How old is your dobie?


Do you mean Abbylynn? She is 14 months old and a Dobie/Rott mix. She is a wonderful girl ... gives you 100%.


----------



## Dobermanlover (Apr 18, 2012)

I know what you mean. I miss her everyday and I still cry for her. We can't decide if we want another one or not. We are lonely but don't want to try replace her. It wouldn't be fair to the next dog. What happened to Leeo Bandit?


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Dobermanlover said:


> I know what you mean. I miss her everyday and I still cry for her. We can't decide if we want another one or not. We are lonely but don't want to try replace her. It wouldn't be fair to the next dog. What happened to Leeo Bandit?[/QUOTE
> 
> Leeo got ill in February and was misdiagnosed as having seizures. He ended up in the hospital on March 13th. He had pancreatic necrosis which is where the pancreas was eating itself and other organs were also affected. He could not be saved even after a week of trying everything they could. After he passed they found a huge mass in his stomach ... probable cancer. I had to make that fateful decision to end his suffering ... the hardest thing I have ever done in my life.
> 
> I just adopted Eddee ... I needed to fill the void. I just cannot sit around and mourn anymore ... it was taking a toll on my emotions. I figure Leeo would not want me to be sad.


----------



## Dobermanlover (Apr 18, 2012)

I was looking at a post from "Damon's mom". she has a doberman too. Your dobie/Rot mix is beautiful. I am just learning to navigate around this forum. sorry. Nice talking to you.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Dobermanlover said:


> I was looking at a post from "Damon's mom". she has a doberman too. Your dobie/Rot mix is beautiful. I am just learning to navigate around this forum. sorry. Nice talking to you.


Thank you ... Nice talking to you Too.  See you around the forum.... I do believe Damon's Mom has a Manchester Terrier. 

Pics can be so fooling sometimes.


----------



## Dobermanlover (Apr 18, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss I totally understand! I had to take nerve pills because my heart was so broken it was skipping beats. I still keep reliving those last seconds. I know I didn't have a choice either. But that does not make it any easier.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Dobermanlover said:


> I am so sorry for your loss I totally understand! I had to take nerve pills because my heart was so broken it was skipping beats. I still keep reliving those last seconds. I know I didn't have a choice either. But that does not make it any easier.


I am sorry for yours too. I needed nerve pills. I was shaking for a couple weeks afterwards and the whole time Leeo was in the hospital ... and could not eat. It was horrid. I totally understand ..... but I am sure they will be waiting for us at the rainbow bridge some day when our time comes.  ....


----------



## Dobermanlover (Apr 18, 2012)

Yes I will be so happy to see her again! That rainbow bridge poem was so beautiful. I had never read it before. My vet sent it to us along with a sympathy card. We are still getting cards and gifts from people who are just finding out about Penny. It has not been that long for us. I am getting better. I will pray for you when I say my prayers that God will still our hearts and give us peace. Talk to you later.


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

Awe! look at those eyes <3


----------



## Dobermanlover (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you! She was the love of our lives! Just the sweetest personality.


----------



## Dobermanlover (Apr 18, 2012)

Yes she was so sweet! thank you, Your dogs are adorable too.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Abbylynn said:


> Thank you ... Nice talking to you Too.  See you around the forum.... I do believe Damon's Mom has a Manchester Terrier.
> 
> Pics can be so fooling sometimes.


Damon is a 1 year old Miniature Pinscher  I do however love the Manchester Terrier breed.

I am so sorry for your loss Dobermanlover I know what it's like to lose a pet/friend.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Sorry Damon's Mom ... I will remember Miniature Pinscher.


----------



## houla (Oct 9, 2011)

Damon'sMom said:


> I just love that second photo.


+1. Great shot.


----------



## Dobermanlover (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you for your condolences. I appreciate it. 
Hi is so cute. We almost got one just like that with Penny. We thought it would be funny when we walked them.  His markings look exactly like hers. I think they are beautiful. Is her hyper?And does he bark alot?


----------



## Dobermanlover (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you.


----------

